# One Week in Vermont - 150 inches of Snow



## KingM (Jul 25, 2008)

Or it would have been if this last week had come in January instead. It just kept raining and raining, with periods of intense cloudbursts followed by hours of drizzle. The rivers are straining at the banks, that waterfall down at Moss Glen Falls is huge and impressive, with billows of mist and kicking off its own wind. I couldn't help but imagine if this cold front with its waves of precipitation had fallen in the winter.

What do you Vermonters think, is this is the rainiest week since the July 4th flooding about ten years ago?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 25, 2008)

How many inches of rain fell in the Mad River Valley???  It's a shame we don't get tropical moisture in the middle of the winter..


----------



## skibumnh (Jul 25, 2008)

5.22 Inches this week.

MTD Rainfall is 6", I think only June 2006 has more monthly rainfall in recent history.

For 150" weekly total, you're talking upwards of 15" of rain with rather optimistic water content. I like where your heads at though.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 25, 2008)

skibumnh said:


> 5.22 Inches this week.
> 
> MTD Rainfall is 6", I think only June 2006 has more monthly rainfall in recent history.
> 
> For 150" weekly total, you're talking upwards of 15" of rain with rather optimistic water content. I like where your heads at though.



Well if it was Utah 6" of liquid precip could equal 150 inches on snow if it was cold smoke 4% blower powder...yes VT sometimes receives light and dry powder but 4% for an entire week is pushing it...but still I'd be happy with 8-10 inches of new fluff everyday for a week in Northern Vermont..that's not so much to ask for right..does anybody have mother natures cell phone #?????:-?


----------



## Phillycore (Jul 25, 2008)

I'd be content with 10" in one day at JF / Blue / CB for the entire season...

We don't get squat anymore around here...  I called out of work and left my house at 3am to get 6" of fresh last season.....lol


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's a shame we don't get tropical moisture in the middle of the winter..



The problem is that sometimes we do. Often the big warm rainstorms we get in December are tropical in origin. These usually result in a lot of snow melt rather than additional snow depth. See what the rainstorm in late December did last year? Mt Mansfield Snow depth 2007-2008
I've often dreamed that these warm tropical storms would somehow turn into mega snow storms...thaws suck


----------



## noski (Jul 31, 2008)

KingM said:


> What do you Vermonters think, is this is the rainiest week since the July 4th flooding about ten years ago?



I had an interesting conversation with someone at Friends of the Mad River. The high point of water flow in Moretown 10 days during the heaviest rains was 5,000 cubic something per something.  I have no idea what he said technically, but what I know he DID say that when we had the flood on June 28, 1998 that same location peaked at 50,000 cubic whetevers per whatever.  So,. as fast and hard as the Mad was running - it was 10 TIMES worse in 1998!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jul 31, 2008)

KingM said:


> What do you Vermonters think, is this is the rainiest week since the July 4th flooding about ten years ago?



It was actually on June 28 after we got over 9" of rain in two days before the B & J Festival about 10 years ago and had to cancel it. It was a mess. The VARE real estate office just up the road from you was totally demolished but I don't remember any major damage to your place.

Houses, septic tanks, refrigerators in the river. Rt 100 south of Warren in the gulf looked like an accordian or the monster from Cloverfield walked thru. The field between Kenyons and Waitsfield was a lake on both sides of Rt 100, dark brown with a bunch of those plastic white covered hayrolls bobbing, it looked like a really big cup of hot chocolate with mini-marshmellows.

The last three weeks have been rainey but not sure this week was any rainier than the other weeks this month. Most days it's nice in the morning and the rain hits in the afternoon or evening. Definately have had some downpours but they don't last very long. 

This sounds like a question for Mrs. Klein....:wink: :grin:

oops...she already did.  :lol:   But, the question is it the rainest week since the flood?
According to Norm the valley has received 8.75" of rain in July. Couldn't find what the July avg is.


----------

